# Templebready Fear Bui



## onemoretime (15 February 2015)

Can anyone tell me please if this stallion throws horses with big movement especially if put to a TB mare.


----------



## Irish gal (19 February 2015)

Hi there, I don't know enough about him except that he is perhaps the best Connie Stallion in Ireland and features on the pedigrees of some successful sport horses, in eventing for instance. If you're serious why don't you call his owner and have a chat, they are really the best person to advise. I'm sure if you google you won't be long finding them. Or join the facebook group Irish Horse Breeders, the members are very knowledgeable and can give you an objective opinion.


----------



## stormox (19 February 2015)

Is he still covering? He must be 28 now...... I have had a couple by him, not particularly BIG movers, like a continental horse, but nice enough, and straight.


----------



## onemoretime (20 February 2015)

thanks for these replies.


----------



## Feival (20 February 2015)

I have one by him and although not big moving he jumps anything and we have competed up to 1m20, my boy is only 15hh. TFB is 28 this year.


----------



## Vodkagirly (5 June 2015)

Does anyone have a picture?  When I Google I get several horses and am not sure which is the correct one.


----------



## stormox (6 June 2015)

He is a dark (darker as hes got older) dun- I googled and lots of pics came up


----------



## SueBrowne (6 June 2015)

If you are looking to use a Connie you might consider our latest acquisition Glencarrig Dolphin. His bloodlines include many of the most famous Connie performance stallions including Ashfield Bobby Sparrow. He was =10th in the BE 4 Year Old Championships last year and has been 2nd and 5th in two BE100 classes this year. He has four foals on the ground and they are all lovely.


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 June 2015)

There's also a stunning young stallion that Cathy Wood has recently brought over from Ireland, where he was already winning in the showring and he has just won the Connemara Championship at the Royal Cornwall and the Cuddy qualifier - Contepomil Cashel.  He has his own FB page : 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Contepomi-Cashel/982252691804140?fref=ts


----------

